# I told you polar bears were left handed!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Completely useless but oh well!* Did you know....* Mosquito repellents don't repel. They hide you. The spray blocks the mosquito's sensors so they don't know you're there.* Dentists have recommended that a toothbrush be kept at least 6 feet away from a toilet to avoid airborne particles resulting from the flush.* The liquid inside young coconuts can be used as substitute for blood plasma.* No piece of paper can be folded in half more than 7 times.* Donkeys kill more people annually than plane crashes.* You burn more calories sleeping than you do watching television.* Oak trees do not produce acorns until they are fifty years of age or older.* The first product to have a bar code was Wrigley's gum.* The king of hearts is the only king without a mustache.* A Boeing 747s wingspan is longer than the Wright brother's first flight.* American Airlines saved $40,000 in 1987 by eliminating 1 olive from each salad served in first-class.* Venus is the only planet that rotates clockwise.* Apples, not caffeine, are more efficient at waking you up in the morning.* The plastic things on the end of shoelaces are called aglets.* Most dust particles in your house are made from dead skin.* The first owner of the Marlboro Company died of lung cancer.* Michael Jordan makes more money from Nike annually than all of the Nike factory workers in Malaysia combined.* Marilyn Monroe had six toes.* All US Presidents have worn glasses. Some just didn't like being seen wearing them in public.* Walt Disney was afraid of mice.* Pearls melt in vinegar.* Thirty-five percent of the people who use personal ads for dating are already married.* The three most valuable brand names on earth: Marlboro, Coca-Cola,and Budweiser, in that order.* It is possible to lead a cow upstairs...but not downstairs.* A duck's quack doesn't echo and no one knows why.* The reason firehouses have circular stairways is from the days when the engines were pulled by horses. The horses were stabled on the ground floor and figured out how to walk up straight staircases.* Richard Millhouse Nixon was the first US president whose name contains all the letters from the word "criminal." The second was William Jefferson Clinton.* Turtles can breathe through their bottoms.* Butterflies taste with their feet.* In 10 minutes, a hurricane releases more energy than all of the world's nuclear weapons combined.* On average, 100 people choke to death on ball-point pens every year.* On average people fear spiders more than they do death.* Ninety percent of New York City cabbies are recently arrived immigrants.* Elephants are the only animals that can't jump.* Only one person in two billion will live to be 116 or older.* Women blink nearly twice as much as men.* It's physically impossible for you to lick your elbow.* The Main Library at Indiana University sinks over an inch every year because when it was built, engineers failed to take into account the weight of all the books that would occupy the building.* A snail can sleep for three years.* No word in the English language rhymes with "MONTH."* Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing.* The electric chair was invented by a dentist.* All polar bears are left handed.* In ancient Egypt, priests plucked EVERY hair from their bodies,including their eyebrows and eyelashes.* An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.* TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters only on one row of the keyboard.* "Go," is the shortest complete sentence in the English language.* If Barbie were life-size, her measurements would be 39-23-33. She would stand seven feet, two inches tall. Barbie's full name is Barbara Millicent Roberts.* A crocodile cannot stick its tongue out.* The cigarette lighter was invented before the match.* Americans on average eat 18 acres of pizza every day.* Almost everyone who reads this email will try to lick their elbow.LOL- I did try to lick my elbow!


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Thats funny cos I tried it too!And the library at Loughborough University is sinking too cos they forgot to take into account the books...really bad considering I live at university full of engineers!Hope everyone is smilingXXX


----------



## tammy76 (Dec 29, 2002)

Too funny! I was thinking about trying to lick my elbow when I read it - decided to wait until the end, then burst out laughing!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm so predictable - i tried so hard to lick my elbow!







And blimey, i'm so glad i'm not a turtle cos i'd suffocate myselfThis really cheered me up, especially after having an arguement with my boyfriend







Anyway, hope everyone is okay xxXx


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

lol Sparkle!! I'd probably suffacate too if I was a turtle! Sheesh...


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i tried to lick my elbow once. if my touge were a inch longer..........


----------

